# Top 10 books you would read before writing a novel



## Powka (Dec 9, 2012)

What are your Top 10 books to read before writing a novel if you would've never read anything before. The list can include technical "How To" books and novels of various genres. Basically, what books would you say had a major impact on your style of writing, etc.?


----------



## Sam (Dec 9, 2012)

How-to books have a great purpose: door stops. 

I couldn't name ten books which have had a great influence on my writing, but I can give you five: Frederick Forsyth's _The Day of the Jackal, _Tom Clancy's _Clear and Present Danger_, Thomas Harris' _The Silence of the Lambs_, Robert Ludlum's _The Materese Circle_, and John Nance's _Blackout. _


----------



## Powka (Dec 9, 2012)

Sam W said:


> *How-to books have a great purpose: door stops.*
> 
> I couldn't name ten books which have had a great influence on my writing, but I can give you five: Frederick Forsyth's _The Day of the Jackal, _Tom Clancy's _Clear and Present Danger_, Thomas Harris' _The Silence of the Lambs_, Robert Ludlum's _The Materese Circle_, and John Nance's _Blackout. _



That's what I also think! But every time you ask a person "What books would you recommend to read?", nobody gives a novel - they start off and finish with "...for dummies" series. 

Thanks for the list!


----------



## Jeko (Dec 9, 2012)

The best book you can read is your own mind. That's where all the good stuff is.

Aside from that, Neil Gaiman is awesome. All his books convey how confident a storyteller he is, and getting some of his confidence to rub off on you can really help you in the early stages of your writing career.


----------



## Dave Watson (Dec 9, 2012)

For me, a great book should have a little bit of everything in it. Adventure, friendship, horror, laughs, sadness, good dialouge, natural characters, and action. With that in mind, a new reader or writer could, in my opinion do worse than read the following, in no particular order...


On Writing - Stephen King

The Beach - Alex Garland

Watchers - Dean Koontz

Rainbox Six - Tom Clancy

The Terror - Dan Simmons

Trainspotting - Irvine Welsh

Funland - Richard Laymon

I, Lucifer - Glen Duncan

The Lord of the Rings - JRR Tolkien

Birds of Prey / Monsoon / Blue Horizon - Wilbur Smith   (I know that's a trilogy, but you really do need to read all three to get the whole awesome story!)


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Dec 9, 2012)

I just read John Gardner's book _On Becoming a Novelist_ and am nearing the end of _The Art of Fiction_ and they're both worthwhile.

Novels I think everyone should have read before writing one? Sorta depends on what kind of novel you want to write, but okay. _Madame Bovary_ would make my list. _Crime and Punishment._ _Jane Eyre. 1984_ is a basic if you want to do any kind of future scenario and good even if you don't. Stephen King's _Carrie, _or _It,_ maybe.


----------



## Jon M (Dec 9, 2012)

_Alice in Wonderland_, _1984_, _Watership Down_, _On Becoming a Novelist_, _The Things They Carried_, _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_, _Anna Karenina_ (just tossing that one in there; I picked it up from my library for .25 and been meaning to read it. Someday.), _Lord of the Rings_.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 9, 2012)

Dune, On the Road, Watchers - Koontz, The Eyes of the Dragon - King, For Whom the Bell Tolls, A Thousand Splendid Suns, The Acid House - Welsh, Crime and Punishment, Grapes of Wrath (I have a unique perspective on this book since I was never forced to read it in school like most of my friends/peers), The Hobbit (seriously), Demian - Hesse, I Know This Much is True - Lamb. Is that ten? Close enough. 

I'm but a fledgling writer m'self, but these books have given me immense insight into how imagery, emotion, and flow play into constructing a story. The best books in my collection go by in hundred-page chunks, and leave you wishing they wouldn't end. I have slogged through my fair share of arduous storytelling, and I have decided that, even if the classics might contribute hugely to my well-rounded knowledge base, I just can't spend any more of my life staring at the pages of James Joyce or Homer, or Cervantes. Life's too damn short.

:single_eye:


----------



## Mellifera (Dec 15, 2012)

They would definitely have to be diverse in genre. I haven't read enough books in the world to nail down ten I don't think. I'm not one for How-To's but I will agree with Dave Watson. Stephen King's "On Writing" is a wonderful book- particularly if you were thinking of becoming a professional writer. Its informative without being boring. Gives a lot of tips for amateurs and an honest view of the publishing world. Overall just a good read.


----------



## antmanix (Dec 17, 2012)

Eon
Hunger Games
Going Bovine
Brave New World
1984
Moon Called
The Passage
Graceling
Plain Kate
Fahrenheit 451

each set of ten books gets a reader to another unique place.


----------



## erusson (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll give you four! Including how-to books and works of fiction that have made me feel inspired, and in no particular order:

*1.* _The Writer's Idea Book_ by Jack Heffron is great for getting the creative juices flowing as it has lots of prompts for every type of situation you could think of.
*2.* _How Not To Write a Novel_ by Sandra Newman and Howard Mittelmark is by far the best how-to book I've ever read. It's not only got great advice but it's a fun read as well. Rather than trying to tell you how to write, it points out the mistakes most unpublished authors make and the reasons why your work might get rejected.
*3.* _The Woman in Black_ by Susan Hill is definitely the biggest influence on my writing whenever I want to frighten the reader or up the tension in my work. Her writing is very chilling and suspenseful and I've learnt a lot about description and pacing from her novels.
*4. *_How to Write Short Stories for Magazines - and Get Published! _by Sophie King. Good advice and gives useful contact details for magazines that take submissions as well.


----------



## Jeko (Dec 18, 2012)

> _How Not To Write a Novel_ by Sandra Newman and Howard Mittelmark is by far the best how-to book I've ever read.



Not wanting to start too much of a debate about it, but for me this is the worst how-to book I've ever read, simply because novels are written by doing things, not by not doing things. It might just be me, but I despise this book so much. Sure, it might inspire you, but I think it generates an incorrect mindset.


----------



## the antithesis (Dec 18, 2012)

_Story: Substance, Structure, Style and The Principles of Screenwriting_ by Robert McKee. This book gave me great insight into the underlying structure of story and what makes it work. I've read other books on writing and most of them just plagiarize Frietag's shark fin of rising and falling action, which never made any damn sense to me. McKee approached this from a different angle and it suddenly made sense. Not that much time in the book is spent on screenwriting in particular. Mostly the back chapters. And it doesn't pad things out with a chapter on grammar the way other books on writing do. Even the otherwise excellent _On Writing_ by Stephen King spends a chapter on it, although to his credit, it was more a humorous aside where he hems and haws about including a chapter on grammar and then decides against it because if we don't understand the grammar of our native language by now, it's too late or his little book is not going to be very helpful, at any rate. McKee has written screenplays himself, but the job he had that gave him the experience to be able to write his book was that he worked in the story department where he'd read screenplays all day and then write a report telling the studio whether they should buy or pass on the screenplay. It was his job to know what worked and what did not and that is what _Story_ is about. At least one of the likes I have received was for something that I learned from his book. Anytime I post about the structure of storytelling, it is at least informed by McKee, grew out of his work, if not just taken from him. So if you ever read a post by me that you think is insightful, chances are good it is thanks to McKee. I highly recommend that anyone who wishes to tell stories read it, not just those who wish to write screenplays, either. I have not encountered a book that was more helpful. 

The aforementioned _On Writing_ gets the number two spot. It's not as useful in understanding the structure of story, but it is an encouraging story of how one guy managed to become a successful professional writer. He says, "Here's how I did it. Maybe you can, too." Of course he had a wife that literally pulled his first bestseller out of the garbage. That's hard to find, let me tell you.


----------



## Terry D (Dec 18, 2012)

In no particular order..._

Writing the Novel from Plot to Print_--Lawrence Block
_Spider Spin me a Web_-- also Block
_Telling Lies for Fun and Profit_-- Block again
_On Writing_-- Stephen King
_The Elements of Style_-- Strunk and White
_Zen and the Art of Writing_-- Ray Bradbury

And then every novel you can get your hands on.  The bad ones teach you just as much as do the good ones--maybe more.

Oh, and then go back and read_ The Elements of Style_ a couple dozen more times.


----------



## the antithesis (Dec 18, 2012)

I forgot about Elements of Style. That is the only section on grammar any book on writing needs to have. Just point the reader to that book and say "Read that."


----------



## erusson (Dec 18, 2012)

Cadence said:


> Not wanting to start too much of a debate about it, but for me this is the worst how-to book I've ever read, simply because novels are written by doing things, not by not doing things. It might just be me, but I despise this book so much. Sure, it might inspire you, but I think it generates an incorrect mindset.



I agree, novels are written by doing things - when you're doing your first draft you really shouldn't be worrying about whether it's good or not and you should just get the words down. But don't you think it's a good book for the editing stage?


----------



## Powka (Dec 18, 2012)

the antithesis said:


> I forgot about Elements of Style. That is the *only section on grammar any book on writing needs to have*. Just point the reader to that book and say "Read that."



Is that really true? I might get it that, as I was also looking for a good book on grammar now.

Thanks everyone for sharing by the way! Great stuff, I just wish I could read it as quick as people keep suggesting things.


----------



## Kyle R (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a ton of favorites nowdays that evolved beyond my earliest readings, but for me, there were two authors who started my joy of reading, which ultimately led to a joy of writing, and they are:

C.S. Lewis

and

H.G. Wells


I'd recommend reading "The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe" (by Lewis), and "The Time Machine" by Wells, for a start. Both books opened my young imagination, and I've been thankful for that ever since. :encouragement:


----------



## Jeko (Dec 18, 2012)

> But don't you think it's a good book for the editing stage?



Perhaps. Would only support my notion that it's the worst book to read before writing a novel.


----------



## heir_of_isildur0 (Dec 21, 2012)

The Hobbit-J.R.R. Tolkien
The Wonderfull Wizard of Oz-L. Frank Baum
The Magic of Recluse- L.E. Modesitt, Jr
A Spell for Bink-Piers Anthony


These books have all inspired me to start writing. Granted, these are mostly children's books but it is what I started reading early on. Wizard of Oz and the Hobbit, along with A Spell for Bink taught me that when creating other worlds there is almost no limit to the detail you can input. Magic of Recluse made me think logically about magic, and the effects it has on the user and others. For those wanting to delve into fantasy writing, I think these would be a good choice, followed up by Sometimes the Magic Works-Terry Brooks


----------



## the antithesis (Dec 21, 2012)

Powka said:


> Is that really true? I might get it that, as I was also looking for a good book on grammar now.



It's a relatively cheap book. It's a breezy read. And it helps the writer over the usual pitfalls.

It's not a primer on grammar. It assumes that if you speak the language you have already grasped the basics. If you haven't, then you should either wait until you get to the fourth grade or just give up. Although most of grammar instruction at that level is just naming the parts You don't need to know what a gerund is to be able to say "Writing is fun but editing can be a lot of hard work." It may be a good idea to pick up the terminology, but it isn't necessary.

But, Elements of Style is a good book to read on the actual mechanics of writing, of arranging words together to form a sentence. If that's what you need, then get it.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Dec 22, 2012)

Refreshing to see Susan Hill's name in this thread, her _The Woman in Black_ is a great novel, though surpassed by her _The Man in the Picture_.

I'll add a great book to read before writing a novel. Some will have read it, devoured it even, others don't even own a copy, which is a crime for a writer/potential writer/wannabe writer. My vote is for the dictionary. 

Others: Faulks' _Birdsong _& _The Girl at the Lion D'or_, Sarah Blake's _The Postmistress_, Hemingway's short story _The Short, Happy Life of Francis Macomber_, and, I suppose at the moment, I'd have to say D. F. Wallace's _The Depressed Person_, which has influenced me greatly of late.


----------



## erusson (Dec 23, 2012)

Cadence said:


> Perhaps. Would only support my notion that it's the worst book to read before writing a novel.


 Ah, yes, you're right... that's what I get for not reading the thread title properly!



Bilston Blue said:


> Refreshing to see Susan Hill's name in this thread, her _The Woman in Black_ is a great novel, though surpassed by her _The Man in the Picture_.


 I meant to include that one too, but I couldn't remember the name so just put _The Woman in Black_ as shorthand for everything I've read of hers! I think she's a fabulous writer. I still have nightmares about the Woman.


----------

